# 2000 F350 Drw V10



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I test drove an F350 Lariat dually V10 crew cab with a Big Foot 11-12 ft truck camper on back. Bilstein shocks and air bags. 75K. $17,900. It ran fine, had some rock to it on a windy day on the freeway, about like a 95Jayco 23 ft class C I used to have (460ci). I would appreciate any commentary comparing this truck as a tow vehicle to my current 99 Suburban 2500 7.4L. I like the Suburban but it has 193K and needs some major AC work (AC seems inherently suspect on this year Suburban?). Doing a little reading I see this Ford V10 is a 2 valve and it generates little more hp/torque than my 454ci in the Suburban. And from what I read, both are gas hogs. about 11-12 mpg unloaded. 7-8 towing. The advantage of the F350 is that it is over 100K less miles, very well taken care of 1 owner. Would it be a decent truck to tow a 5th wheel or slide out Outback like a 250RS? KBB on this truck is about $9-$10K so I'd offer $15,000 drive out for the 350/Bigfoot combo. Never had a truck camper, but it is pretty cool, fully self contained except no generator. Mainly I am shooting for the tow vehicle--considering a 3,000 mi trip to California in June (gas price in Texas $3.60 ouch).


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

The F-350 will tow about anything you hook to it. Ford's 6.8L V10 is a very good engine and has good reviews on other forums. Some have reported getting over 400,000 miles out of that engine. If you buy it, just make sure it's caught up on all it's regular maintenance.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Your discussion is mainly about engine performance. IMHO, that is not the first priority of discussion. The first priority is ensuring that load ratings of the truck will not be exceeded by the load or the trailer that is being towed. Not all F350s are the same and the little information you give about the truck is not enough to really give an honest opinion. I recommend you visit *Fifth Wheel St.* and read *Before You Buy That RV, Truck or Other Tow Vehicle*.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Being that it is a 1 ton,dual wheels, etc, you will be more than adequate to pull something like a 25RS. I don't know what the ratings are for the V10, but i'd be willing to bet that with the duals, you'd be at or around 10,000... probaly more than that.It will like the gas but it will pull the front end of that 25RS!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

2000 Ford Super Duty Specs


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

GO WEST said:


> I test drove an F350 Lariat dually V10 crew cab with a Big Foot 11-12 ft truck camper on back. Bilstein shocks and air bags. 75K. $17,900. It ran fine, had some rock to it on a windy day on the freeway, about like a 95Jayco 23 ft class C I used to have (460ci). I would appreciate any commentary comparing this truck as a tow vehicle to my current 99 Suburban 2500 7.4L. I like the Suburban but it has 193K and needs some major AC work (AC seems inherently suspect on this year Suburban?). Doing a little reading I see this Ford V10 is a 2 valve and it generates little more hp/torque than my 454ci in the Suburban. And from what I read, both are gas hogs. about 11-12 mpg unloaded. 7-8 towing. The advantage of the F350 is that it is over 100K less miles, very well taken care of 1 owner. Would it be a decent truck to tow a 5th wheel or slide out Outback like a 250RS? KBB on this truck is about $9-$10K so I'd offer $15,000 drive out for the 350/Bigfoot combo. Never had a truck camper, but it is pretty cool, fully self contained except no generator. Mainly I am shooting for the tow vehicle--considering a 3,000 mi trip to California in June (gas price in Texas $3.60 ouch).


I think on the 2 valve you need to be really careful about the rear plugs as it has minimal threads and is esy to strip....you hearing about blowing spark plugs.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

For someone to say that engine X is so powerful it will tow anything will someday realize some costly repairs. If the drive train/axle system is only rated for 16K, then that's all it's rated for. Ratings are calculated on the weakest link in the system. To continually overtax a vehicle by exceeding the ratings will eventually result in a failure. Don't assume that engine X is capable of towing trailer Y without calculating the manufacture's certification label load ratings.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

I think you would enjoy the stability of the dual wheels on that Ford, or any brand for that matter.I'm guessing its a long bed, with that crew cab, thats a long wheel base, great for towing. We camp with some folks that pull their 34 ft. 5'er and they tow with the V10 and he loves it. Loves it so much, that he bought a newer version of the same truck. Again, i think you would appreciate the stability that having that extra set of wheels provides, something folks don't understand unless they either have it or have tried it. I'm sure you'll stay within or right at your weight ratings for that particular truck when choosing a camper so, all in all, I think that a F350 DRW V10 would be an exceptional tow vehicle, whether it be a TT or 5'er.


----------

